# Shiny Scute



## darlaflynn3 (Oct 8, 2022)

So I got up this morning and found my redfooted tortoise had a darker shiny scute. It looks wet or oily but nothing rubs off. Its completely dry. I soaked him and scrubbed him with a tooth brush and it looks no different as he dries. Anyone seen anything like this?


----------



## Ink (Oct 8, 2022)

@ZEROPILOT might be able to help you.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 8, 2022)

It looks like an outer area of a scute popped off.
Are other tortoises around?


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 8, 2022)

The scute below and to the right also has some shine around the middle. I've never seen this before. It sure looks like someone oiled it. I would look up. Something has dripped on his shell. There are other spots showing the oilyness too, but he stayed in one place longer for that one scute to be fully covered. Maybe there's an injury to one of the trees in his yard and pitch has dripped on him. Put on your deerstalker cap and be the detective. Look around your yard, paying particular attention to things above.


----------



## darlaflynn3 (Oct 8, 2022)

ZEROPILOT said:


> It looks like an outer area of a scute popped off.
> Are other tortoises around?


No other tortoises or any animal at all. He stays indoors we haven't gotten him an outdoor inclosure built yet. I guess I'll just keep an eye on him and watch for changes.


----------



## darlaflynn3 (Oct 8, 2022)

Yvonne G said:


> The scute below and to the right also has some shine around the middle. I've never seen this before. It sure looks like someone oiled it. I would look up. Something has dripped on his shell. There are other spots showing the oilyness too, but he stayed in one place longer for that one scute to be fully covered. Maybe there's an injury to one of the trees in his yard and pitch has dripped on him. Put on your deerstalker cap and be the detective. Look around your yard, paying particular attention to things above.


 He stays indoors we haven't gotten him an outdoor inclosure built yet. I guess I'll just keep an eye on him and watch for changes. I cleaned him with water and a tooth brush and put him under his heat lamp. So far no changes.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Oct 8, 2022)

Now that I've gotten a good look at it. I agree with Yvonne 


darlaflynn3 said:


> No other tortoises or any animal at all. He stays indoors we haven't gotten him an outdoor inclosure built yet. I guess I'll just keep an eye on him and watch for changes.


----------



## Marmar#1935 (Oct 9, 2022)

darlaflynn3 said:


> So I got up this morning and found my redfooted tortoise had a darker shiny scute. It looks wet or oily but nothing rubs off. Its completely dry. I soaked him and scrubbed him with a tooth brush and it looks no different as he dries. Anyone seen anything like this?
> View attachment 350650


Shedding? I have leopard tortoises that are turning white in between the scoots and it keeps progressing. They shed their shell in order to grow. This may be the problem with yours or just the nature. We were concerned about our sharing white but all 3 are doing this. I researched it


----------



## Skunkworks (Oct 11, 2022)

Do you have any kids? It sure looks like someone used a Permanent Marker / Sharpie to color it's Scute. Just asking because I have 4 Grandchildren and I could totally see this happening to Nala..


----------



## OliveW (Oct 12, 2022)

Skunkworks said:


> Do you have any kids? It sure looks like someone used a Permanent Marker / Sharpie to color it's Scute. Just asking because I have 4 Grandchildren and I could totally see this happening to Nala..



That's what it looks like to me, as well. But maybe not a child as it's very neat. It looks like someone used the same marker to fill in some other lines on him and then settled on coloring in a scute.


----------



## darlaflynn3 (Oct 12, 2022)

Skunkworks said:


> Do you have any kids? It sure looks like someone used a Permanent Marker / Sharpie to color it's Scute. Just asking because I have 4 Grandchildren and I could totally see this happening to Nala..


Not one thats here yet, he still baking. Lol


----------

